# Marko's Photos



## Marko (Jul 24, 2010)

P. regalis












B. boehmei






P. cambridgei












H. lividum


----------



## kovsejr (Jul 24, 2010)

really good looking T's you've got there


----------



## Marko (Jul 24, 2010)

Tnx buddy  Tomorow will arive 2 A. versicolor


----------



## kovsejr (Jul 24, 2010)

Marko said:


> Tnx buddy  Tomorow will arive 2 A. versicolor


Just make sure you show us those beauties


----------



## Marko (Jul 24, 2010)

no problem


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice T's... Like the pics... 
love the Bluenose Pit Bull on your shirt....


----------



## Marko (Jul 24, 2010)

Tnx its from emerald creek kennel


----------



## crawltech (Jul 24, 2010)

Lookin good, marko!


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice pictures Marko, I know you from the forum ter.org


----------



## Marko (Jul 25, 2010)

Toni my friend 
U mean www.teraristika.org/forum ehhe


----------



## Marko (Jul 25, 2010)

kovsejr said:


> Just make sure you show us those beauties


They are here, 2morow will post pics my batery is dead now


----------



## Marko (Jul 26, 2010)

as I promised


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jako lijepo ! : )


----------



## Assassin (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful spiders you got there!


----------



## Marko (Jul 28, 2010)

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## Motorkar (Jul 29, 2010)

Marko prekrasni pauci!

Very nice indeed especially the little versi, I wish you lot of fun with them!


----------



## Marko (Jul 30, 2010)

Some new pics 
my chromatus and one of two murinus







my 2 little avics













regalis tank







In a botom tank B. boehmei, left 2 friends A. versicolor, in back 7 L. parahybana in front of them mine 2 A. versicolor and H. lividum


----------



## Marko (Aug 7, 2010)

P. regalis and his ter.


----------



## Marko (Aug 12, 2010)

my new H. incei


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 12, 2010)

Haha the second picture is a killer!  Love your P. regalis!


----------



## Marko (Aug 12, 2010)

Tnx buddy


----------



## Marko (Sep 2, 2010)

Some new pics 

p. murinus







B. boehmei













P. regalis terarium













P. rufilata


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 3, 2010)

Amazin specimen and pictures! P. regalis made quite a home!


----------



## Marko (Dec 29, 2010)

I`m back with some new pics 

My favorite T ;P







GBB







P. metallica I kept temporarily for my friend







One of my irminias


----------



## crawltech (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice wurk man!.....new camera?


----------



## Marko (Dec 30, 2010)

Nope just more free time 
GBB eating :drool:


----------



## Marko (Jan 1, 2011)

B. albopilosum







H. incei







New shelf look


----------



## Marko (Jan 5, 2011)

N. chromatus







B. albophilosum



















P. regalis in dont <edit> with me mood


----------



## Marko (Jan 6, 2011)

Little versie


----------



## Marko (Jan 24, 2011)

New one P. subfusca


----------



## Marko (Dec 15, 2011)

New pics 
P. subfusca



A. versicolor



American Giant snails



B. boehmei


----------



## Marko (Dec 15, 2011)

B.boehmei


----------

